# Buying the rights of a design



## ericfiasco (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello:
I am new to the T-shirt world. 

I was hoping that you can provide me with clear information on buying the rights on a design.

What steps do I follow?

Also, Do anyone have an agreement form or like a contract form for me to use when I buy the rights of people designs? 

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If you are working with a graphic artist, you can follow a "work for hire" agreement. You should be able to find some sample forms online. Once you pay the artist, you own the rights to the design.

If you are trying to acquire the rights to an existing design, you may be better off researching licensing agreements. Most likely, the artist will have a standard agreement for you to sign that details how/where/when you are allowed to use the design.


----------

